# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Need a heavy-duty Bridge

## jwilliams

I am looking for a bridge to move my hydraulic lift across a stairway landing (see photo). The bridge would need to be 42" wide by 14' long, and accommodate a 2600 lb lift plus a person. I have looked at aluminum walkboards, which claim to support 6000 lbs, but no manufacturer so far is willing to commit to using one horizontally, as opposed to diagonally. Not being an engineer, I'm not sure why it won't work, but that's what I'm being told. Most off the shelf units are also designed to hook into a truck doorway, and so would have to be customized to use the way I want. I should note that this is only used for this purpose, and is immediately removed once lighting is done and the lift is parked, so it needs to be easily moved by two people.

Currently I am using a system I inherited that is built of aluminum painter's planks, two wooden support piers in the middle, tubular railings and a couple of C clamps...and pleas to the fates that it holds the weight just one more time. I am, frankly, terrified that the entire thing will one day tumble down the stairs. This is NOT okay. 

If anyone has ideas or can point me to a fabricator that can deal with this problem I would sure appreciate it. I have contacted CDS mover's supply and B & P manufacturing (who supplies ramps, etc. to Grainger) so far, and they (and their suppliers) politely declined.

Many thanks!

Jim

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

I needed to build a 10'x10' "deck" over a fountain that would hold a 2000lb motorcycle. I built it like a regular, off the back of a house deck with 2x10 joists, supported every 16 inches with 4x4. Decking was 3/4" plywood. It worked like a charm spanning the fountain....nobody bot hurt/nothing broken...our motto.
=p=

----------


## jwilliams

Only trouble with that for me is moving it into place once a week or so, and finding a place to store it when not in use.

----------


## JasonO

If it is only for lighting, I might dispense with the bridge idea and just get a second lift or scaffolding. We have a folding aluminum scaffold at one of our off-site locations that works great for lighting. It looks like this one (http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/WER...P22?Pid=search) but I can't remember the exact brand.

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

I guess I missed that this was for once a week use. Not during my time here, but beforehand, they had a steel and aluminum ramp made to help gets things in via our ridiculously ancient loading dock that was made for 1926 vintage trucks.

Anyway, seems to me that no matter what you use you'll need to move it and store it...and what you need is gonna be something big. 
=P=

----------

